# Contender for the World's Most Beautiful PFS - The Forest Green Pickle from BL Slingshots



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

My last review was raving about the traditional simplicity of the flat profiled Acacia "tirador" - a staple of the Filipino slingshooter. This time, my review tackles a completely opposite subject - this is as intricate and as detailed a slingshot can get! Could this be the world's loveliest pickle fork shooter?

Introducing:
*The Forest Green PFS from BL Slingshots.*
This lovely catapult is the work of master craftsman and shooter, Bert Lingat of Pampanga Philippines.
(LINK TO BL SLINGSHOT PAGE HERE)








Specs:
Egonomic PFS Shape
Band slots, No-tie attachment
Dyed and Resin Stabilized Wood Laminate
Aluminum pins and inlay
Grey polymer backing

115 mm length
Approx 30 mm thick at the thickest point
(variable thickness because of ergonomic profile)
65 mm fork width
15 mm fork gap

Construction:
I will let the pictures speak for themselves here. Hands-down, this has to be one of the most beautiful slingshots I have ever seen. Despite the layered construction and the intricate inlay, if you hold it with your eyes closed, it feels like it is a single piece of smooth material. It is so well polished and refined, that the seams are impossible to feel. Under that refined finish, the green, black, and natural wood show off the grain of the material. The Aluminum inlay adds a touch of pop, and the smooth grey polymer back is a fine cake under the icing.








Dimensions and Ergonomics:
As far as pickle forks go, this has a slightly wider fork gap. Some might classify it as a narrow-throated OTT, but the overall dimensions does require you to shoot it as a PFS. You cannot treat it like a standard OTT at risk of fork hits. The wider fork really just serves the purpose of making the band attachment easier. Being a slot-mounted slingshot, the extra space helps you push the bands in.

Ergonomics are where this catty really shines. The forks lock in your thumb and index finger for pinch grip. The handle locks on to your middle and ring finger. The "pommel" of the handle has a special indentation for the pinky finger. It acts like a pinky ring, but does not go all the way through. It leaves material in front to act as a very comfortable palm swell. Without that hole, there is a separate slot for a lanyard.








Shooting experience:
I am absolutely crazy for PFS slingshots. I have liked every one that I have tried. I just cannot get enough of their intuitive feel, and the bragging rights that come with them. That said, shooting this PFS is whole new experience! The way it locks on to your hand just makes it feel like an extension of your arm. It is a cheesy way to put it, but it gives me a very "one-with-the-slingshot" feel. You do not think much about aiming, you just point and shoot, and somehow intuition just takes over. I'll include a video of it in action at the end of this review.

One downside of such an ergonomic slingshot is that it is not "one-size-fits-all". I have medium sized hands, and I grip with my left hand. This might not be an exact fit for someone with smaller or bigger hands, nor can it be wielded by a right handed grip. It also only takes flat bands because of the mount. That being said, the slingshot is PERFECT for what it is intended to be! The ergonomics and other features are perfectly suited for my shooting style. The beauty of commissioning one from BL slingshots means you get a catty perfectly suited for you.

Conclusions:
Mr. Lingat will definitely be on my list of go-to-guys for high-end catapults. This as my first catty from BL Slingshots sets the bar high. I cannot find anything to fault about it, and I could not be happier. His custom work is on point, and the price is variable depending on what you are looking for. Please do check out his page HERE if you are interested in one.
...or if you just want some slingshot eye-candy 😁

Here are my first shots with the Forest Green Pickle:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=881102829481425


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That is quality craftsmanship right there  
Great review!


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> That is quality craftsmanship right there
> Great review!


Thanks! Top notch cattys from BL  They are fairly popular in the Philippines, but I think they really deserve a spotlight in the international scene.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

So it's not a pfs as the fork gap exceeds 12mm .so is there a class for this width 🤷🎯


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> So it's not a pfs as the fork gap exceeds 12mm .so is there a class for this width 🤷🎯


It sorta hovers in-between. You can't really shoot it like a regular OTT, so you have to treat it like a PFS.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Reyben Kim said:


> It sorta hovers in-between. You can't really shoot it like a regular OTT, so you have to treat it like a PFS.


I see a few people using them and by them I mean 12mm+ gap 🎯👌. so people of slingshot forum what are we going to call this class 🤔 🎯👌👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> So it's not a pfs as the fork gap exceeds 12mm .so is there a class for this width 🤷🎯


I believe it is referred to as a "Gapper" - however, I don't believe that 12mm is the maximum width for a PFS; because to me, it has more to do with your intended ammo size. For a PFS to be considered a PFS, the fork gap must be smaller than the width of your ammo, any bigger and it's a gapper.... Someone told me that once and it's what I've always gone by - but at the end of the day, I think what Reyben said is most useful: despite his claimed PFs having a larger than 12mm gap, you still have to shoot it with the same technique as a PFS to avoid fork hits, so to protect his fork tips, it's a PFS, and that's fine by me!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Look if you try to shoot in a competition (pfs) and your fork gap is wider than 12mm you ain't getting to shoot because 12mm is the maximum🎯👌 so it isn't a pfs 🤷 .I mean you can't say something is something it's not just because you want it to be.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Booral121, I hope you aren’t being serious with you post, because, honestly, who gives AF?


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

What ever you want to call it...i want it. Nice work


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

It’s just not that deep. 🤣


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm just having some fun with you buddy. With that said, I have a few friends who are good enough at shooting slingshots that I let them shoot mine, and when I pull out a stack of slingshots for us to mess around with, I call all of the small fork gap slingshots that I own pickle forks because they know what that means, And I know that they know what that means, so that was the only point I was trying to make initially. Give or take a few millimeters, they are all functionally pickle fork shooters. And I'm pretty sure they're not grabbing a set of calipers to confirm. I'm not arguing, but your posts really did make me laugh out loud, so thanks for the laugh


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s the prettiest dang shoe horn I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow, this thread has taken an interesting and educational turn! Although albeit, a little heated.

Anyway, as someone who is not too well versed in the naming conventions of slingshots, I have learned a lot 😀

I like the term "gapper". I think thats a good name for these "in- between" OTTs. That posed another question though, when does a slingshot qualify as a regular OTT, and when does it become a gapper?

Also, I don't mind it "not" being a PFS, it's just that the maker called it a PFS.

In the Philippine competitions, I do not think they regulate what qualifies as a PFS. They just aren't as popular here. The federation is mostly TTF shooters, followed by standard OTT. I do not think there are separate leagues for the different slingshot types YET. I would love to have an exclusive pickle fork division! However, some competitions do limit ammo size to 12mm - so it's clear where the other regulating bodies drew that classification for a PSF.

Anyway, regardless of what this catty properly classifies as, I hope I still get people interested in BL Slingshot Pampanga. Mr. Bert Lingat's work is just next level stuff.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

I wanna get back on track here to say: damn that's a lovely slingshot! I really gotta get my hands on some of these amazing slings from the PI next time I'm over there! Also, your videos make me miss the Philippines! I keep thinking about our recent vacation there - though we spent most of our time in the province with family, we visited Baguio, went surfing in La Union, and spent decompression time in Palawan before we went home... Even though it's way too friggin hot 🥵, I still miss it. 

Really glad you found this forum Reyben!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful sling,whatever its designation


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

This has to be one of the prettiest pfs (or whatever) slingshot I've ever seen. Stunning.


----------

